# Confession



## Ether's Bane

How many of you remember a guy called "Alabaster", or "that random Malaysian guy who mostly lurks and posts sparingly"? Well, here's the confession - I am him and he is me. Here's the scoop.

In 2006, at the old vB, I made five accounts at TCOD to cheat at ASB (not this ASB, the previous one). After getting found out and subsequently banned from ASB, I gradually gave up using all but one of my side accounts. Eventually, when the forum wipe happened, I only registered rock-ground under ASB and Mafia and made Alabaster, which I just couldn't let go of, a peripheral member who mostly lurks, however, I only put my location under Alabaster's account. However, about two months ago, I finally conquered my "demon" and quit using my side account. However, yesterday, I took the final step by asking Butterfree to merge Alabaster and this account. This is also how I randomly gained over 200 posts. If you hate me for this, I don't blame you - I just wanted to get this off my chest.

RGbaster

(P.S. @moon-panther: All those random hits from Malaysia on your flag counter? Yeah, those were by yours truly.)


----------



## Music Dragon

Way to go.


----------



## Harlequin

Why do people even do this? ... lame


----------



## ultraviolet

rock-ground said:
			
		

> How many of you remember a guy called "Alabaster"...


er... no? in fact I hardly remember _you_. 

I guess that's what happens when you divide your time between two accounts. :|


----------



## surskitty

Huh.  I was wondering if you'd ever drop that.

Congrats?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

I am suddenly reminded of the drama where opal claimed female, several mods got demodded or banned, don't remember which, and then it was revealed as a joke. or something. my memory is foggy.


----------



## shy ♡

sreservoir said:


> I am suddenly reminded of the drama where opal claimed female, several mods got demodded or banned, don't remember which, and then it was revealed as a joke. or something. my memory is foggy.


Wasn't that an april fools joke?


----------



## Adriane

sreservoir said:


> I am suddenly reminded of the drama where opal claimed female, several mods got demodded or banned, don't remember which, and then it was revealed as a joke. or something. my memory is foggy.


opal _is_ female, (s)he just hasn't realised it yet


----------



## nyuu

okay.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Pentimento said:


> Wasn't that an april fools joke?





sreservoir said:


> my memory is foggy.


----------



## opaltiger

No.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Well, at least you could admit it.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

(does it really matter that much?)


----------



## Zhorken

Weren't you caught making multiple accounts for ASB a few years ago or something?  I feel like this was revealed forever ago. o_o


----------



## Harlequin

Zhorken said:


> Weren't you caught making multiple accounts for ASB a few years ago or something?  I feel like this was revealed forever ago. o_o


It might have actually been revealed at one point in #tcod, but I don't think it was ever, like, common forum knowledge. Maybe that that's what he was doing, but possibly _not_ which identities.


----------



## Pook

How awful.


----------



## Zhorken

Harlequin said:


> It might have actually been revealed at one point in #tcod, but I don't think it was ever, like, common forum knowledge. Maybe that that's what he was doing, but possibly _not_ which identities.


I remember _someone_ making multiple accounts for ASB, I remember them being outed on the forums, and I remember their reaction: "*blushes Cleffa pink*".  I thought it was rock-ground.


----------



## Adriane

Zhorken said:


> I remember _someone_ making multiple accounts for ASB, I remember them being outed on the forums, and I remember their reaction: "*blushes Cleffa pink*".  I thought it was rock-ground.


You would.

Also I want a Cleffa Pink crayon now.


----------



## Tailsy

Nobody would ever use Erufuun White. :(


----------



## Green

What about shiny venusaur green?


----------



## Tailsy

And everyone would use up Slugma Red like nuts!


----------



## Green

Lickilicky Pink!

:]


----------



## hopeandjoy

My Umbreon Black would run out so fast.


----------



## Tailsy

I always thought Umbreon would be more Midnight Blue...


----------



## Pook

Wait, was Alabaster the guy who was terminally ill?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Jessie said:


> Nobody would ever use Erufuun White. :(


White crayons are only useful if you're using colored paper.

So expect your precious Erufuun to get about as much usage as a blacklight.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

The Doctor said:


> Wait, was Alabaster the guy who was terminally ill?


That was alonsyalonso, methinks, unless there was more than one.

I call Croagunk Purple.


----------



## shy ♡

Kammington said:


> White crayons are only useful if you're using colored paper.
> 
> So expect your precious Erufuun to get about as much usage as a blacklight.


Wrong! White colours are great for blending.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

White is great for blending, but who tries to use crayons for blending?


----------



## shy ♡

Who uses crayons at all? If you're going to use crayons seriously, you're gonna want to blend.

Works with pencils too.


----------

